# V1のとV2のができる



## Ilmen

Good evening again, everybody. 

I've written a little sentence to express "I('ll) only use kanjis I'm able to read and write". Whilst I'm pretty sure it is grammatically correct (syntax), I don't know if it's actually _semantically_ correct (otherwordly if this is really a way to express this meaning that is used by native speakers).
So I would be happy if someone could check my try. 

Here it is:
「読むのと書くのが出来る漢字だけを使うのです。」
Meaning: "I('ll) only use kanjis I'm able to read and write".

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NTV

文１．読むのと書くのが出来る漢字だけを使うのです。
文２．読み書きができる漢字だけを使います。

文１の意味は理解できるでしょうが、日本人はそう言いません。文２は私の例です。


----------



## Ilmen

なので文１は文法的に正しいですが、意味的に正しくありませんね。
そう思いました。例ありがとうございます。
非常に苦手な日本語を許してください。


----------



## NTV

私には、「文法的に正しいですが、意味的に正しくありません」というより、不自然に聞こえます。文１の意味がわかったので、文２が思いつきました。

文３．読んだり書いたりできる漢字・・・


----------



## YangMuye

ちょっと伺いたいのですが、
「読むのと書くのができる漢字」って、文法的に正しいのですか？
「読むと書くことのできる漢字」にするはずだと思いますが。


----------



## Flaminius

YangMuye said:


> 「読むのと書くのができる漢字」って、文法的に正しいのですか？
> 「読むと書くことのできる漢字」にするはずだと思いますが。


*YangMuye*さんの質問には、二つの論点が含まれています。一つは、「Vができる」という構文でVは具体的にはどういう形をしているかという問いです。「こと」で終わる名詞的な形です。「のができる」は非文法的です。

第二点は、「こと」は二つ以上のVを集約できるかという問いです。できるなら「読むと書くことのできる漢字」は正しいはずですが、残念ながらこれも非文法的です。「読むことと書くことのできる漢字」ならよいのですが。ここで「のできる」は「ができる」でも構いません。


----------



## Ilmen

この文法が不自然に聞こえますか。「文法的に正しいです」の使用か「正しくありません」の使用かどれの部分が正しくないですか。

*Flaminius*さんの説明にとって、「のができる」は非文法的なのが知らなかったのです。これからもありがとうございます。

ですから、「読むのと書くのが好きなんだ」はなお正しいですか。

もう一度苦手な日本語を許してください。


----------



## YangMuye

Flaminius said:


> *YangMuye*さんの質問には、二つの論点が含まれています。一つは、「Vができる」という構文でVは具体的にはどういう形をしているかという問いです。「こと」で終わる名詞的な形です。「のができる」は非文法的です。
> 
> 第二点は、「こと」は二つ以上のVを集約できるかという問いです。できるなら「読むと書くことのできる漢字」は正しいはずですが、残念ながらこれも非文法的です。「読むことと書くことのできる漢字」ならよいのですが。ここで「のできる」は「ができる」でも構いません。



第二点は知りませんでした。指摘してくれてありがとうございました。
「見ると聞くとは天地の差だ」と聞いたことがありますので、「と」の前に名詞的な形は要らないと思いました。
では、"*ことと*こととができる"とも言いませんよね。Googleで調べると見つかりませんでした。


----------



## Ilmen

Humph. You say that "[NOUN]のができる" is ungrammatical? Well, in his grammar guide, Tae Kim say the contrary:



			
				Tae Kim said:
			
		

> You can see that （３） uses the generic noun for an event to say literally, "The event of seeing movie was able to be done." which essentially means the same thing as 「見られる」. You can also just use generic noun substitution to substitute for 「こと」.
> 
> （１）　友達のおかげで、映画をただで見る*の*ができた。


_Source: Tae Kim's Grammar Guide :: Potential form in the part titled "Are 「見える」 and 「聞こえる」 exceptions?"._

Is he wrong on this point? :|


----------



## Flaminius

YangMuye said:


> 「見ると聞くとは天地の差だ」と聞いたことがありますので、「と」の前に名詞的な形は要らないと思いました。


「天地の差」はかなり慣用的な表現であって、たぶん古い時代の文法が残っているのかもしれません。



> では、"*ことと*こととができる"とも言いませんよね。Googleで調べると見つかりませんでした。


検索でヒットしなくても私は可能だと思います。「Vことができる」という構文において、ほぼ名詞に等しいのは、つぎのような例からも明かと思います。
1. 編集することができる
2. 編集ができる
3. 編集と削除ができる

例3のように、二つ以上の名詞が「ができる」に集約される場合、「と」が使われます。私は他の場合と同じ「と」の使い方でよいと思います。すなわち、集約 される各要素、つまり名詞(または名詞句)に「と」を後置すること、最後の要素に関しては「と」を省略することができる、です。末尾の「と」を省略しな いと大時代的な表現になることは事実ですから、省略はほぼ必然ですが。もっとも末尾の「と」に劇化の効果を期待して文学作品に『天と地と』のような題名を つけることもあります。

小説の題名でもせいぜい名詞の並列どまりであり、並列した名詞を「ができる」のような他の構文の中で使うことはしていません。「VこととVこととができる」がヒットしないのはそれが理論的には可能だが極めて必然性に乏しい表現だからだと考えます。



Ilmen said:


> この文法が不自然に聞こえますか。「文法的に正しいです」の使用か「正しくありません」の使用かどれの部分が正しくないですか。


I am sorry but I am not sure what you mean by the grammar (この文法).


> ですから ですが、「読むのと書くのが好きなんだ」はなお それでも正しいですか。


Yes, your sentence is grammatical.  It seems that _suki_ can take both _no_-marked complement and _koto_-marked ones.




Ilmen said:


> Humph. You say that "[NOUN]のができる" is ungrammatical? Well, in his grammar guide, Tae Kim say the contrary:
> 
> .....
> [Kim cites an example] 友達のおかげで、映画をただで見る*の*ができた。
> 
> _Source: Tae Kim's Grammar Guide :: Potential form in the part titled "Are 「見える」 and 「聞こえる」 exceptions?"._


Tae Kim is wrong here. On a cursory look, I find another mistake in the same page.
He says that *富士山を登れた is wrong (which is a correct judgement) and tell us to use 富士山が登れた to express "Was able to climb Fuji-san."  The latter Japanese sentence is wrong or at least odd as the equivalent of the English sentence.  "Was able to climb Fuji-san" should be 富士山に登れた.

Another note to the unnecessary nitpicking above:
富士山が登れた is awkward but it can be understood as "Mt. Fuji was climbable."  The condition that made the climbing possible may be one's condition, skills, weather and so on.


----------



## divisortheory

Reading through this thread, is it correct to say that V＋のが_________ is fine, as long as the ________ does not contain some conjugation of できる?


----------



## Ilmen

Flaminius said:


> 小説の題名でもせいぜい名詞の並列どまりであり、並列した名詞を「ができる」のような他の構文の中で使うことはしていません。「VこととVこととができる」がヒットしないのはそれが理論的には可能だが極めて必然性に乏しい表現だからだと考えます。



I'm not sure to have clearly understood why there is another "と" after the last "こと" ([V]こと*と*ができる): what is the difference with [V]ことができる?

About my sentence 「この*文法*が不自然に聞こえますか。」: yes, I've made a mistake here, I've written 文法 in place of 文章, I'm confused. ^^''

As for my second question, thank you for your corrections and the confirmation. 

Regarding your remark about 「富士山が登れた」, it makes sense, thank you to have highlighted it.


----------



## akimura

I think divisorthery's deduction applies to many cases.  But there seem to be some, but not all, exceptions.

1. "V*のが**できても*" Construction読む*のができ**ても*、書けなければ意味がない。
  映画をただで見る*のができ**ても*、楽しめるかどうかは別の問題だ。​2. "V*のが**できたら*" Construction漢字を読む*のができ**たら*どれだけ素晴らしいことだろう。
 映画をただで見る*のができ**たら*、今日はとても得した気分だったろうに。​3. "V*のが**できない*" Constructionその子供はまっすぐ立っている*のができ**ない*。​4. "V*のが**できるとは*" Construction漢字を読む*のができ**るとは、*あなたを尊敬してしまいます。
 映画をただで見る*のができる**とは*思わなかった。​I don't know why really these construction sounds okay.  Someone in this forum may be kind enough to help out with this.  I don't mean to say that these sentences are perfect.  For example, the first sentence in #4 sounds much better if it's written as  "漢字を読む*ことができ**るとは、*あなたを尊敬してしまいます".  

Meanwhile, the general statement 漢字を読むのができる, or the original construction "読むのと書くのができる漢字" doesn't sound right enough; at least I can't imagine adults would use this construction.  This construction, however, may often be used by preschool children, or by adults talking to preschool children.  I'm not an expert in Japanese acquisition as the first language, but I guess it's probably because preschool children learn できる early, and thus start to use 読むのができる, 書くのができる、走るのができる, etc. while the -eru construction such as 読める, 書ける and 走れる is something that they learn later.  The "...ことができる" construction may be something that comes after the "...のができる" too.  In other words, the "...のができる" construction functions as a tool for preschool children until they start using the -eru and -uことができる constructions properly.

I would recommend that adult learners of Japanese avoid using the "...のができる" construction for a general statement as much as possible.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

To my mind, *akimura*, all your examples but   読む*のができ**ても*、書けなければ意味がない come across odd.  I may perhaps be too dogmatic, but let me explore here how it feels grammatical.  It'd probably be useful for those who are less dogmatic.

On reading the sentence, I immediately imagine that the sentence is about orthography, be it Latin alphabets, English spellings, Chinese characters or kana-syllabaries.  If that is the context, one does not reasonably imagine any other ability for making use of letters (or orthography or characters).  The sentence exhausts all possible skills.  To summarise, のができる is acceptable if the sentence exhausts all possible activities imaginable in the context.

For a contrastive analysis, I don't feel your second sentence is okay:
  映画をただで見る*のができ**ても*、楽しめるかどうかは別の問題だ。

The reason behind my judgement is probably that one can do more things about a film than seeing and enjoying (such as, finding it boring ).


 This is just an impression for which I have little to substantiate but the difference between の and こと often strikes me as very akin to that between the English gerunds and _to_-infinitives.  That is, they are both nominalisers and the former is used in more specific, and the latter in more abstract, contexts.


----------



## Ilmen

Thank you all for your explanations, it was informative. 
Nonetheless, I have a last question about what Flaminius-san has previously said (about [V]こととが):



Ilmen said:


> I'm not sure to have clearly understood why there is another "と" after the last "こと" ([V]こと*と*ができる): what is the difference with [V]ことができる?



よろしくおねがいします。


----------



## Flaminius

Oh oh, I forgot.

*Ilmen* (you are invited to reciprocate the casualness ), Vこと (a _koto_-marked verb) behaves very much like a noun.  If a noun is usable in a construction, so is Vこと. [Maybe there are a lot of exceptions to this rule of thumb but let's simplify.]

With two nouns, できる can be used in the following construction:
編集と削除とができる
It's somewhat anachronistic to have the second noun marked by と, but it is grammatical.  Now, this is still a grammatical sentence if you replace the two nouns with 読むこと and 書くこと.  Here we have:
読むことと書くこととができる


----------



## Ilmen

Huh?... Heard ya, Flaminius. ♪ The the thing is that English is not my native language, and I'm not sure to know how to speak informally. 

それじゃ、I know that koto-marked verbs behave like noun. What I wonder is what is the difference between "編集と削除*と*ができる" and "編集と削除ができる". The latter is as grammatically correct as the former, isn't it? Therefore, is there a semantic difference between them?
Of course, if the difference is too obscur or complicated to be discussed here, I can create another thread for this purpose; let me know if I should do so.


----------



## Flaminius

There is no semantic difference.  A sentence with a second _-to_ sounds more formal, pompous, or even anachronistic than the one without it.


----------



## Ilmen

Okay, I take note, thank you. 
Is that also possible with の-marked verbs? For instance:「読むのと書くの*と*が好きなのです」.


----------



## Ilmen

So, nobody know? Well then, that's not very important. 

Thank you everyone for your helpful explanations. ♪


----------



## Flaminius

> Is that also possible with の-marked verbs? For instance:「読むのと書くの*と*が好きなのです」.


It does not depend on how the verb is nominalised.  If two elements can be coordinated by _-to_, then a second _-to_ is possible, albeit in a formal or anachronistic style.


----------



## Ilmen

銘記しましょう。♪
確認ありがとうございます。


----------



## mikun

Hi,
'読むこと' and '書くこと'　is a orthodox correct Japanese words and used in daily works. '読むの'　and '書くの' are not correct and never used.
'A　と　B　とができる' is a original correct Japanese usage. We have started to omitt latter 'と'　from about 50 years ago and now 'A　と　B　ができる'　become popular.


----------

